# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  ایجکس (post) در Zend Framework

## WeLoveLinux

با سلام
بنده در Zend Framework بسیار بسیار تازه واردم.
قصد داشتم از طریق $.post در jQuery، ردیفی را در db حذف نمایم که هرچه کردم نشد.
در Google و Youtube هم بسیار سرچ کردم ولی نتیجه نگرفتم، متاسفانه.
ZF version: 1.11.2


application/Bootstrap.php:
protected function _initDb(){    $con=array('host'=>'127.0.0.1','username'=>'root',  'password'=>'','dbname'=>'sample_db');    $db=Zend_Db::factory('Pdo_Mysql',$con);$db->query("SET NAMES 'utf8'");    Zend_Registry::set('db',$db);}
application/controllers/DashboardController.php:
public function indexAction(){  $this->_helper->layout->setLayout('a');}
application/views/scripts/dashboard/index.phtml:


```
<a href="javascript:deleteTest('62989c12369ea3c1')">DELETE</a>
```

public/js/0.js:


```
function deleteTest(id){    if(confirm('Are you sure?'))        $.post('http://127.0.0.1/Sample4/application/models/Guestdb.php',{funcName:'Delete_Test',id:id},function(r){alert(r)})}
```

application/models/Guestdb.php:
<?phpclass Model_Guestdb{    public function Delete_Test(){       $db=Zend_Registry::get('db');       $r=$db->query("DELETE FROM `prac` WHERE `id`='".trim((new Zend_Filter_Decrypt(array('adapter'=>'mcrypt','key  '=>'thisisakeytolock','vector'=>'myvector')))->filter(hex2bin($this->getRequest()->getPost()['id'])))."'");        echo$r?'t':'f';    }}$a=new Model_Guestdb();if(isset($_POST['funcName']))call_user_func(array($a,$_POST['funcName']));elseif(isset($_GET['funcName']))call_user_func(array($a,$_GET['funcName']));
Output:
Fatal error: Uncaught Error: Class 'Zend_Registry' not found in C:\xampp\htdocs\Sample4\application\models\Guestdb  .php:6 Stack trace: #0 C:\xampp\htdocs\Sample4\application\models\Guestdb  .php(35): Model_Guestdb->Delete_Test() #1 {main} thrown in C:\xampp\htdocs\Sample4\application\models\Guestdb  .php on line 6

پیشاپیش ممنون

----------


## WeLoveLinux

دوستان به روشی که در لینک زیر نوشتم، مشکلم حل شد.
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...zend-frameworkممنون از کمک دوستان

----------


## ahmadne

> دوستان به روشی که در لینک زیر نوشتم، مشکلم حل شد.
> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/...zend-frameworkممنون از کمک دوستان


ممنون دوست عزیز.

----------

